# New here think i might have Dp



## marc2011 (May 30, 2011)

Hi all am 24 from scotland and i think i might have this dp this is how it started i was drinking with my friends 1 nite and the next day woke up i felt strange spaced out high if am not here? i thought if i went back to sleep it will pass but no it was still there went to ma doctors he said it was anxiety and gave me propranolol 80mg sr am still on this anyway i suffer from chronic cluster headaches had a mri scan all was ok







my doctor thought for 4 years that i had migraines and i was on pizotifen i think thats what caused this and the drink :/ waitn to go see a psychologist been waitn 1year 2 month so what do you think is it Dp? thanks


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

marc2011 said:


> Hi all am 24 from scotland and i think i might have this dp this is how it started i was drinking with my friends 1 nite and the next day woke up i felt strange spaced out high if am not here? i thought if i went back to sleep it will pass but no it was still there went to ma doctors he said it was anxiety and gave me propranolol 80mg sr am still on this anyway i suffer from chronic cluster headaches had a mri scan all was ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome!

I am interested in your story because I have had similar experiences.. I believe that I got my DP due to a stressful two year relationship which caused migraines. I had my first migraine (with aura) just over a year ago and the 3 days later another.. and then 3 days later another.. and so on. The DR hit after the second migraine and got more and more severe (world appearing more and more distant and unreal, I felt like I did not exsist etc) until I was given pizotifen about a month or two later.

I was given a two week course of propanolol about two weeks into my troubles but not only did they not work, they gave me terrible side effects and sleepless nights. I was then changed to pizotifen which Ive been on ever since (1.5mg)

I too had an mri scan and many other tests which came back normal. I lost alot of weight at the time and was so ill that I believed that I was going to die. (I know this sounds morbid!) But as it happens, I was the picture of health according to all the tests! My physical strength has returned but the visual symtoms (distorted vision) and mild DP/DR remain.I am wondering if this is perpetuated by the pitzotifen. The weight gain is proabaly caused by that too! When I drink alcohol (even a mouthful) I feel very spaced out, feverish, nausious and the DR gets worse. However advice on the net simply states that if you drink while you are taking pitzotifen you will feel drowsy! I wish that was all!

I was referred to a pschologist too but was discharged because I was clearly physically ill rather than 'mad.'

I hope that we can get some more answers, I cant help you much though because I want the same questions answered! But just to let you know, you're not alone here.


----------



## marc2011 (May 30, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I am interested in your story because I have had similar experiences.. I believe that I got my DP due to a stressful two year relationship which caused migraines. I had my first migraine (with aura) just over a year ago and the 3 days later another.. and then 3 days later another.. and so on. The DR hit after the second migraine and got more and more severe (world appearing more and more distant and unreal, I felt like I did not exsist etc) until I was given pizotifen about a month or two later.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply i was on 2 pizotifen 1.5mg i put on 3stone with them lost it know







this spaced out feeling is it anxiety? i blame the pizotifen my neurologist told me to wean my self of them dont just stop cause they can cause anxiety! ask your doctor for Imigran nasal spray or injection a lot better than pizotifen


----------



## marc2011 (May 30, 2011)

marc2011 said:


> thanks for the reply i was on 2 pizotifen 1.5mg i put on 3stone with them lost it know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i drunk with them i felt tired but that nyt i drank with them i felt spaced out feverish and shaky and never been rite since


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

marc2011 said:


> thanks for the reply i was on 2 pizotifen 1.5mg i put on 3stone with them lost it know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. My reason for pizotifen is that I ma terrified to have another migraine. My migraines cause unusual symptoms, ie I have been ill for a year because of them! Not in the list of symptoms that defines migraine!

So the possibility is that it was my fear, my anxienty of the migraine/illness that is perpetuating my DR/DP. And possibly yours too.

And thats great to hear you lost weight again, I have gained alot and hope to have the ability to lose it if I come off them!

The drink is an odd one, as I always feel that way if I drink since my illness/pitzotifen and therefore I dont know whats causing it. Seems that you dont really know either. More suggestions please guys!


----------

